# Hows my diet look?



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Been following this for about 4 weeks now trying to bulk without too much fat gain for the summer. Obviously im not competing or anything I just wanna look good on the beach  That said iv got pretty addicted to strength and size gains and want to see progress.

The diets been working pretty well but would like others input see if it can be improved? My maintenance is around 2800 kals.

View attachment 5116


----------



## drew1466868042 (Apr 11, 2013)

Summer is just round the corner mate i would focus on a cut to look good for the beach you have some size on you would look better leaner, the diet looks quite low fat maybe add olive oil or nuts in, but yea if it was me i would maybe keep bulking for just a few more weeks at the most then focus on dieting down.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

As drew said some healthy fats will be beneficial mate.... I would just try to keep the calories as clean as possible to avoid unnecessary fat gain, is meal 5 post workout??? If so I would avoid the low gi carbs and stick with simple sugars to create an insulin spike.... Build and recover is perfect for this mate ;-)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

what do u put on your sliced brown bread?


----------



## Angelica85 (Feb 26, 2013)

if you wish to stay healthy, then you need to understand the nutritional components of the food you consume. The better nutritional components present, more beneficial would be the food for you.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes you are right, Comparing labels between different foods and beverages is vital for making the improved choices. Follow habit of Counting calories to know what kind of food you are eating.


----------



## shaddisi23 (Feb 1, 2014)

Been afterward this for about 4 weeks now aggravating to aggregate after too abundant fat accretion for the summer. Obviously i am not aggressive or annihilation I just wanna attending acceptable on the bank That said iv got appealing absorbed to backbone and ad measurement assets and wish to see progress.

The diets been alive appealing able-bodied but would like others ascribe see if it can be improved? My aliment is about 2800 kale.


----------

